# Dateiformat bzw. Typ bestimmen



## wraith07 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem.
In einer Datenbank liegen Bilder (Blob),
dies hole ich raus und lege sie in einen ByteArray ab.
Nun möchte bzw. muss ich wiessen welches Format das einzelen Bild hat.
Wie kann ich da heraus bekommen.

Steht das Format nicht im Datei Header
Wie ran kommen

Danke.


----------



## pizza1234 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
meinst du sowas?
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/348824-dateiendung-aus-einem-byte-herausfinden.html

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. Oktober 2009)

Das einfachste ist, den Dateinamen direkt beim anlegen der Bilder in der DB mit abzuspeichern.
Also eine Tabelle Bilder:
1. Spalte name: (varchar2)
2. Spalte data: (Blob)

Ansosnten wirst du den Header auslesen müssen.
EDIT: lösung steht im Link vom pizaa


----------



## wraith07 (22. Oktober 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Das einfachste ist, den Dateinamen direkt beim anlegen der Bilder in der DB mit abzuspeichern.
> Also eine Tabelle Bilder:
> 1. Spalte name: (varchar2)
> 2. Spalte data: (Blob)
> ...



also da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen,
problem ist die datenbank haben wir nichts selber entwickelt,
die ist von LemnaTec


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. Oktober 2009)

Habe die Lösung aus dem Link von pizza ausprobiert....
Funktioniert einwandfrei:


```
package de.tutorials.johannes7146;

import java.io.BufferedInputStream;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.net.URLConnection;

public class DateiEndung {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        File file = new File("PFAD ZUR DATEI");
        try {
            InputStream is = new BufferedInputStream(new FileInputStream(file));
            String mimeType = URLConnection.guessContentTypeFromStream(is);
            System.out.println(mimeType);
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }

    }
}
```


----------



## wraith07 (22. Oktober 2009)

pizza1234 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> meinst du sowas?
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/348824-dateiendung-aus-einem-byte-herausfinden.html
> 
> ...



danke it works........


----------

